# Need a carb for a 316E660G552



## gossamer (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi, I picked up an MTD from the curb that I'd like to try and get going. The owner said he thought it needed a carb, and it appears that it does.

I can spray some starting fluid into the spark plug intake and it will turn over, but not remain running. Pressing the screw underneath the carb releases a flow of gas.

I see the following numbers on the chassis:

Model: 316E660G552
Date code? 2K01512-0295

Can someone point me to where I can find an aftermarket carb? Searching amazon doesn't find any specific matches.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Have you cleaned it? Carbs rarely need replacement . . .


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I think we could help you more in this case if you gave us the model number on the engine vs the whole blower


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I always recommend that a picture be posted. Not everyone here is going to take the time to google the model number.

Out of boredom, I did... And I came across this auction site:






 Absolute Auctions & Realty







aarauctions.com














It shows me that it's your typical 1990s MTD with 10 hp Tecumseh engine (probably an HMSK100 something something) and a 28" bucket, kind of similar to the Ryobi snowblower I worked on this past season:









Ryobi 9.5 hp 26" 2-stage snowblower rescue


I answered this ad for a Ryobi snowblower earlier this month, but after not hearing back from the person for over a week. I more or less forgot about it. Unexpectedly, that person finally wrote back and asked me if I was still interested. It was located only a couple of towns over from me, so...




www.snowblowerforum.com





The good news is that you can replace the factory non-adjustable carburetor with the adjustable aftermarket ones on ebay/amazon. 









Amazon.com : HOOAI 632334A Carburetor for Tecumseh 632370A 632110 632111 632334 632370 632536 640105 Replaces Tecumseh 632334 Carburetor (Normal) : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : HOOAI 632334A Carburetor for Tecumseh 632370A 632110 632111 632334 632370 632536 640105 Replaces Tecumseh 632334 Carburetor (Normal) : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## gossamer (Apr 25, 2015)

dbert said:


> I think we could help you more in this case if you gave us the model number on the engine vs the whole blower


Ah yes, good point. It's a Tecsemseh HMSK100. There's also then 159304U afterwards.

It looks like this is the right carb:








Amazon.com: TC-Motor Carburetor For Tecumseh 632370A 632370 632110 Replaces 1433 HM100 HMSK100 Carburetor 50-663 : Automotive


Buy TC-Motor Carburetor For Tecumseh 632370A 632370 632110 Replaces 1433 HM100 HMSK100 Carburetor 50-663: Carburetors - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





I'm replacing instead of fixing it because I'm assuming I'll need new seals anyway, and it's less than $20 with shipping to just get it done.

Also, I did take the shield that's over the carb and muffler and the ground wire that's connected to the ignition key was disconnected. Does the ground wire need to be connected to start or is it the other way around? Obviously the key needs to be in for it to run, but does it run if it's disconnected altogether? Otherwise, it looks like I need to solder it back on.

One other question - what is this thing worth if it's running and in good shape? There's very little rust.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Grounded to stop . . . make sure there is nothing chafed where it enters the shroud going to the mag - that will shut you down cold.

Not sure the condition of your carb/engine, but I find it pretty unusual that I can't reuse carb seals unless they are very degraded. Can't hurt to take a quick look, since you will be removing the carb either way, and removal (at least to me) is the hardest part of a cleaning.


----------



## gossamer (Apr 25, 2015)

tadawson said:


> Grounded to stop . . . make sure there is nothing chafed where it enters the shroud going to the mag - that will shut you down cold.
> 
> Not sure the condition of your carb/engine, but I find it pretty unusual that I can't reuse carb seals unless they are very degraded. Can't hurt to take a quick look, since you will be removing the carb either way, and removal (at least to me) is the hardest part of a cleaning.


I just ended up replacing it for $12 instead of even bothering with it. It started on the first pull, without even having to make any adjustments.

The only problem that remains is that the ground wire from the key is disconnected, and I can't tell where it goes. With the engine running, I tried to connect with the key out where I thought it would go, but the engine remained running. Where does it go? Perhaps someone can take a picture for me?

This is what I see:


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

it goes here:










If the key wire is connected to that tab, and the engine stays running when you pull the key, then the metal tabs between the key aren't making contact when the key is pulled out.

I'm assuming that when you bring that throttle lever all the way down, that kills the engine?


----------

